# Charlie's First Christmas Tree!



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

As you can see, Charlie was pretty excited and confused when we decided to bring a TREE into the house!!!

Have your dogs reacted the same way?


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

oh so cute


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Adorable!
He's probably thinking "this is crazy and great!".
I don't remember my dogs reacting to the Christmas tree, but my cats love to climb it ind hide under it after it's up. Your cats looks pretty cool.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Or, as Carolina Mom posted on another thread, he's thinking:


----------

